# rogers rocket stick and network



## tackjibe (Sep 17, 2004)

This is not Mac related, but this forum might know the answer. Can I get a Rogers Rocket stick and put it into a router with a USB port and run a network from it? Does this replace the pathetic modem I have now from Bell that is Bell unplugged? Can I get the USB stick to act as a modem? I'm in a location without DSL or cable and these are my only two choices for internet accesss. I need to run two computers, a POS terminal and electronic door opener

Any ideas welcome.

Thanks, 

tackjibe

Why can't I edit my post?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Almost certainly, you cannot run the 3G wireless USB stick in the USB slot of a router -- the router's OS wouldn't have a clue what to do with it. 

But call Rogers, IIRC they were also offering a standalone (not USB) version.

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


----------

